# problemi nell upgrade webcolor

## drudox

salve l'upgrade termina all installazione di webcolor il build.log completo lo potete trovare qui https://paste.pound-python.org/show/yyJO6fuCRnpd4Y0YXiai/

tra l'altro non riesco piu` ad usare python con i miei vecchi programmi ... credo stia aggiornandosi alla 3.6 ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa succede se dai il comando

```
# emerge -UD --with-bdeps y @world
```

Suppongo che hai problemi perche' sono cambiati i python targets (da 3.5 a 3.6) e il comando che ti ho suggerito dovrebbe risolvere.

----------

## drudox

stessa identica cosa

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok allora dimmi cosa torna il comando

```
# emerge -pv dev-python/setuptools
```

----------

## drudox

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/F7KNc63yNFmHxmBfoPMy/

ecco qua ! come sempre grazie del supporto !!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusa ma non riesci a fare partire il comando

```
# emerge -UD --with-bdeps y @world
```

  :Question: 

Se no posta sempre l'output

----------

## drudox

```
Burrows /home/marco # emerge -UD --with-bdeps y @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for app-portage/layman-2.4.2-r1

>>> Running pre-merge checks for www-client/chromium-68.0.3440.75

 * Checking for at least 3 GiB RAM ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Checking for at least 5 GiB disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-68.0.3440.75/temp" ...            [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 137) dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1::gentoo

 * Fetching files in the background.

 * To view fetch progress, run in another terminal:

 * tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log

 * webcolors-1.8.1.tar.gz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking webcolors-1.8.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/work/webcolors-1.8.1 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/work/webcolors-1.8.1 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/work/webcolors-1.8.1 ...

 * python2_7: running distutils-r1_run_phase distutils-r1_python_compile

python2.7 setup.py build

running build

running build_py

copying webcolors.py -> /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/work/webcolors-1.8.1-python2_7/lib

warning: build_py: byte-compiling is disabled, skipping.

 * python3_6: running distutils-r1_run_phase distutils-r1_python_compile

python3.6 setup.py build

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 1, in <module>

    from setuptools import setup

ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'setuptools'

 * ERROR: dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2619:  Called distutils-r1_src_compile

 *   environment, line  827:  Called _distutils-r1_run_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  347:  Called python_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2168:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1541:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1539:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  550:  Called distutils-r1_run_phase 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  818:  Called distutils-r1_python_compile

 *   environment, line  693:  Called esetup.py 'build'

 *   environment, line 1086:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die "${die_args[@]}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/work/webcolors-1.8.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/work/webcolors-1.8.1'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1:

 * ERROR: dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2619:  Called distutils-r1_src_compile

 *   environment, line  827:  Called _distutils-r1_run_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  347:  Called python_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2168:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1541:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1539:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  550:  Called distutils-r1_run_phase 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  818:  Called distutils-r1_python_compile

 *   environment, line  693:  Called esetup.py 'build'

 *   environment, line 1086:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die "${die_args[@]}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/work/webcolors-1.8.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/webcolors-1.8.1/work/webcolors-1.8.1'
```

eccolo il build e` quello del primo post

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con il comando

```
#  emerge -1UD dev-python/setuptools
```

se funziona

----------

## drudox

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/setuptools-40.0.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6* -python3_5*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/certifi-2018.4.16  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6* -python3_5*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pyxattr-0.6.1 [0.6.0-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6* -python3_5*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/meson-0.47.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6* -python3_5*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xcb-proto-1.13  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6* -python3_5*" 

[ebuild   R   #] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.54.1  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6* -python3_5*" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6* -python3_5*" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-python/setuptools:0

  (dev-python/setuptools-40.0.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-python/setuptools (Argument)

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/pyxattr-0.6.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/certifi-2018.4.16:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (dev-util/meson-0.47.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

  (dev-python/setuptools-40.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (net-misc/youtube-dl-2018.07.10:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/unittest2-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/jsonschema-2.6.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/certifi-2018.4.16:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/namespace-zope-1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/cryptography-2.1.4-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/pyblake2-1.1.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/jinja-2.10:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (www-client/qutebrowser-1.4.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/pytz-2018.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/pip-10.0.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    >=dev-python/setuptools-34[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (app-portage/gemato-13.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/chardet-3.0.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (app-portage/gemato-13.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/pygments-2.2.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/traceback2-1.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

dev-python/certifi:0

  (dev-python/certifi-2018.4.16:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/certifi-2016.9.26[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-40.0.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

  (dev-python/certifi-2018.4.16:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-python/certifi[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/urllib3-1.23:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    >=dev-python/certifi-2017.4.17[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/requests-2.19.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

    >=dev-python/certifi-2016.9.26[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-40.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

 no niente  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato ad aggiungere --backtrack come suggerisce portage

```
# emerge -1UD dev-python/setuptools --backtrack=300 --autounmask=n
```

----------

## drudox

stesso messaggio  :Sad:  ma come e` possibile ??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a verdere se questo funziona

----------

## drudox

```
Burrows /home/marco # emerge --unmerge setuotools

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

--- Couldn't find 'setuotools' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' un errore di stampa intendeva setuptools non setuotools

----------

## drudox

ok ha funzionato e adesso?

----------

## drudox

ok sto facendo l'upgrade e va  :Wink:  grazie mille ancora

----------

